# New on business. 5 dump trucks and whealloader ready to go.



## Polo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, im trying get into snow removal business this season.
Dont have any job under the contracts, averybody who have some upcoming job,
can use my equipment.
I have 5 semi dump trucks with 14 yards steel trailer. Charge $80 per hr.
1 Whealloader New Holland LW 130B with 2.6 yards bucket $95 per hr.
1 Skid Steer CAT 262 with rubber tires. $55 per hr.

All prices include operator cost.

Chicago area only.

Questions?
Roman 773.512 2602
[email protected]


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow man you are super cheap.....going to go out of business with those prices......to tell yah the truth I think many competitors will LOVE when you go out...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

EGLC;593551 said:


> wow man you are super cheap.....going to go out of business with those prices......to tell yah the truth I think many competitors will LOVE when you go out...


With the prices this guy is quoting and all his equipement. He is probably a excavator or trucking company owner looking to pay some bills and keep some key workers on payroll. For sub contracting those prices seem pretty good for me


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe try posting in the "commercial snow or the employment" forums for more people to see


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Polo;593535 said:


> Hi, im trying get into snow removal business this season.
> Dont have any job under the contracts, averybody who have some upcoming job,
> can use my equipment.
> I have 5 semi dump trucks with 14 yards steel trailer. Charge $80 per hr.
> ...


We can use all of your equipment and probably pay you more! LOL

Call 773-671-7171


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

it be nice if you were in buffalo ny. go luck to you this winter


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you still looking for any work to do. I have a lot on 71st and jeffery that i may have to do. and also one a little more south. PLEASE call me 708 670 8504 Russ


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I pissed on your tire, what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Polo (Sep 29, 2008)

Dump trucks and Skid Steer steel available, waiting for calls
773 512 2602 Roman


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

u might want to raise your prices.. what u get for a skid loader i get for a guat with a shovel.......


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I just hired a guy to stack snow piles higher with a wheel loader, he charges 110. per hour, so I dont think he is that cheap.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

250/hr for my wheel loader driver alone is 55/hr


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Wanna move the loader to nj for the season????? We are getting 250 hr for stacking work and pay our subs somewhere around 150 hr for a loader with an operator. Sadly we don't get a lot of stacking work here, snow totals have been weak the last few years.


----------

